# מחפשת משפטים יפים לאלבום הריון



## moran2014 (6/2/13)

מחפשת משפטים יפים לאלבום הריון 
היי, 
אני הכנתי בעצמי אלבום דיגיטלי של צילומי הריון שעשיתי ואני חייבת דחוף משפטים יפים להכניס לתוכו 
צריכה את עזרתכן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




תודה רבה!!!


----------



## beky1 (6/2/13)

הריון -9 חודשים של יצירה 
הריון - יצירה של בן אדם חד פעמי
אני והתינוק נשנה את העולם


----------



## moran2014 (7/2/13)

תודה רבה רבה לכן !! עזרתן לי מאוד!!!


----------



## beky1 (7/2/13)

בכיף


----------



## שירן עוגות מעוצבות (7/2/13)

משפטים מיוחדים לאלבום הריון 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ככה זה כשיש שניים
תשעה חודשים של יצירת אומנות
מתיחת איברים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



עולם המים, ושקט פה כ"כ
שומע רחשים מבחוץ, אמא, זאת את?
לאחר תשעה חודשים, יוצא הסוד.
את/ה המתנה של אמא ואבא לשנה החדשה
אהבתי אותך מהרגע הראשון שראיתי אותך על הצג
חיי השתנו, עם צילום האולטראסאונד הראשון
את/ה כ"כ פוטוגני/ת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מקווה שעזרתי קצת


----------

